# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Schoonheidsproducten veroorzaken huidproblemen

## FRANCOIS580

Schoonheidsproducten veroorzaken huidproblemen 



*Heel wat schoonheidsproducten en veel gebruikte essentiële oliën veroorzaken vervelende huidproblemen als roodheid en jeuk. In meer ernstige gevallen liggen ze zelfs aan de basis van het ontstaan van exzeem. 
﻿Vooral tal van huidverzorgingsproducten, maar ook make- up en middelen ter bescherming van je huid tegen de schadelijke invloed van de ultra- violette stralen van de zon, en haarverzorgingsproducten veroorzaken meer en meer gezondheidsklachten. De meerderheid van al deze klachten situren zich hoofdzakelijk op of rond je ogen en in nek, hals en decolté. Wat zijn de oorzaken van al deze klachten en op wat moet je zeker letten om deze te voorkomen of zoveel mogelijk te beperken?* 


Heb jij ook te kampen met dergelijke huidproblemen? Dan kun je de oorzaken daarvan uitsluitend vaststellen aan de hand van de een allergietest. Voor het uitvoeren van zo'n allergietest doe je bij voorkeur beroep op een dermatoloog. Ruim twintig procent van de allergietesten geven aan dat huidproblemen het gevolg zijn van schoonheidsmiddelen en essentiële oliën waar allerlei bewaarmiddelen zijn aan toegevoegd. 
De resultaten van deze allergietest leert ondertussen dat haast evenveel landgenoten allergisch reageren op geurstoffen die in cosmetica worden verwerkt. 

*Allergisch aan polymeren*

Steeds meer schoonheidsmiddelen, cosmetica en make- up bevatten polymeren. Die worden in de schoonheidsindustrie meer en meer gebruikt om de verschillende producten beter smeerbaar te maken.
﻿De allergische reactie op (co)-polymeren is opmerkelijk. Tot hiertoe was van deze stoffen zelfs niet eens bekend dat ze allergische reacties kunnen veroorzaken.

*Essentiële oliën schadelijk*

Dermatologen waarschuwen tegelijkertijd voor het groeiend gebruik van essentiële oliën als bergamot en lavendel. Volgens hen zijn de voordelen van dergelijke essentiële oliën veel minder groot dan men ons via allerlei grootschalige reclamecampagnes wil doen geloven. Steeds meer landgenoten.../...

Lees verder:

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Wendy

Lavendel ruikt altijd wel heel lekker. Soms gebruik ik het in bad. Ik wist niet dat het ook schadelijk kon zijn.

----------


## sietske763

@wendy,
van lavendel kan je lekker slapen, zeggen ze...
als het nu niet meer kan in bad, dan laat je het lekker geuren,
ik heb naast mn kussen een wc verfrisser staan en ik ruik de gehele nacht heerlijke lavendel,
en op deze wijze is het heel goedkoop!

----------


## Raimun

> @wendy,
> van lavendel kan je lekker slapen, zeggen ze...
> als het nu niet meer kan in bad, dan laat je het lekker geuren,
> ik heb naast mn kussen een wc verfrisser staan en ik ruik de gehele nacht heerlijke lavendel,
> en op deze wijze is het heel goedkoop!



Acht je gelukkig Sietske !! ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

> Acht je gelukkig Sietske !! ...


haha heerlijk om dit te lezen. Slaap lekker, Sietske.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

haha, heb weer heerlijk geslapen naast mn wc verfrisser!!
en ja raimun.........ik ""acht me gelukkig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !""

----------

